# how to make stem thick



## acidserum (Jun 8, 2008)

how can i thicken my main stem ?


----------



## skunksta (Jun 8, 2008)

are they indoor or out? i herd if you stress the plant a bit by pulling it towars the ground one way with some string tan pull it the oppisit way after a period of time (maybe the next week?) and keep repetting this it will give your stem some girth. It may also be lacking nitrigen


----------



## acidserum (Jun 8, 2008)

they are indoor , but i don't want to use any chemicals , do you think there is a natural way ?


----------



## skunksta (Jun 8, 2008)

use a organic nitrogen.as nitrigen is a must while vegeing because it is what helps the stem and over all growth.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup...........have a fan blowing on your plants......it'll strengthen their stems......


----------



## BongJuice (Jun 8, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> Welcome to Rollitup...........have a fan blowing on your plants......it'll strengthen their stems......


I agree, Have a fan blow on them.


----------



## acidserum (Jun 8, 2008)

u got it , im gonna try my luck with a fan


----------



## Snookster (Jun 8, 2008)

Fan is the answer...


----------



## cannabitch (Jun 8, 2008)

they are right...use a fan. works great on my plants.


----------

